# The Best Spinning Reel on the Market



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll bite - 
7'6" Loomis Greenwater rod w/ 2500 stradic. Best combo I have ever owned. I can cast a 1000 yards and feel a fish's thought about nibbling from 250 feet away. ;D Well, it feels like that anyway.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

My favorite so far has been my 7' glx and Daiwa Certate 3k


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Sam what is a glx? 

Joe


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

High end Loomis blank~



L.R.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

glx is a $400 rod, yikes.
How about in the 200 dollar range for rods.
Right now I have 2500 stradics on 7' medium action Redbone. 
I just bought a 2500 Daiwa Sol and am looking to put it onto a nice rod.
Need some help here.......


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

7' St croix rod with stradic 2500 and 10lb power pro


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Fin Nor MegaLite 3000 on a 8' rod.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

What ABS said except I like the St. Croix Legend Inshore IPT/ART a little better than the GLX.   Can't tell you why, just like the St. Croix.  Now maybe if I caught fish like ABS I would like my GLX betta.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I love my Stella! ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I can build a GLX rod with fuji concept *titanium* guides for around 450.00


it would be the BEST fishing rod you have ever handled hands down.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> What ABS said except I like the St. Croix Legend Inshore IPT/ART a little better than the GLX.  Can't tell you why, just like the St. Croix. Now maybe if I caught fish like ABS I would like my GLX betta.


I'll let you know.. 

TampaJim is building me a St.Croix Legend "Elite" blank using the full titanium guides.


The Loomis IMX blanks are very nice also. If I'm only bringing one, I like the 7' for all around rod length. I'll bring a 7'6" if I'm casting open flats and wanting distance with out a lot of effort. 

As far as the reel. At $189 the Daiwa Sol is very nice reel and holing up. I've been using it for about 6 months now. The Fuego which is $50 more and magnesium, I'm sorry to report, after 2 months of use it's starting to wear down. I will send it back to Daiwa and see what they say.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

What fuji Titanium guides are you refering to, the SIC insert?

For the money, the Alconite concept guides will do just about anything you want them to. I use them on all my rods, except the ultra lite 4# test rod i am building; I went with the SIC guides on that one. Most people, if not all would never tell the difference between the Titanium frame and the regular frame. 

Also,
GLX = breaks a whole lot easier

Fuji Titanium Guides, GLX Blank, Misc Grips and Reel seat.
Total = $340 - $350 (just for the components)

That's just rediculus to me 
Go with the St. Croix blank, Alconite guides and you'll save a lot of money and never notice the difference. 

Sam,
Try using a 8' rod for jerk baits. I am building 3 8' rods right now and they can sling a soft bait a mile. I started fishing 7' then moved to 7.5' and now I am working on the 8' rods. I still keep a 7.5' for top water and heavier baits. But I would definatly recommend a 8' rod in the mix.
Wes


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

thats about right, 230 for the 842 blank (7ft 6-12lb) plus 20 bucks for a handle kit, and between 100 and 170 for guides (going with the gold cermet guides) (gold cermet guides are actualy 168.63 for the set!  ) that's 418.00 in componets. i'll charge 32.00 to wrap it. (dont forget to add tax to that stuff!) 




L.R.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

But it's a lifetime rod when you're done. UNLIKE my Loomis rods that are ten year rods at best. (and $250 a piece)


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

One simple rule everyone should be aware of. The higher the modulus of graphite the more brittle the blank will be. This means that it will be less durable. You have to find that fine line between the two. Also, with the advet of braided lines the need to have a super sensitive blank has deminished. But, with braided lines your guides must be of a higher quality in the range of Alconite or Silicone Carbide to with stand the abuse. The braided lines, and even mono, can groove the guide insert over time, thus fraying your line as you fish. 
The two most important factor in guides is hardness and heat disipation. Hardness resits grooving and the better the guide insert gets ride of the heat produced by friction the less damage that occurs to the line itself. The latter of the two becomes very important when fishing extremely light lines. 

Basically, if a 4 cylinder car will get you there, then why buy a lexus, because of the bling!. 

Also, if you have a tax number the components are substantially cheaper than the retail prices listed above. The blank and componet manufactures give a substantial discount to rod builders.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I have to disagree just a little on this one - 
when I was chunking a 6' rod with mono and didn't know one end of a redfish from the other I couldn't tell if I was getting a hit or rubbing a stump. With a fast action rod and braid it's a whole 'nother game out there. Sure there is a "bling" factor - check out the giant blue loomis fish on my rear window if you don't believe that part of your arguement - but a Lexus will stop safer and protect you in an accident a lot better than any old Yugo ever could. I think there is a measurement of both quality and bling in each rod (thus the rod company couldn't compete with other companies without) but certainly to a point you're buying a lot more rod (and performance) when you spend the money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I think LoneRanger and Fat Albert should both build the rod they like and give them to someone like ABS or myself(LOL) to test out.Then we will really know...LOL


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Well I think LoneRanger and Fat Albert should both build the rod they like and give them to someone like ABS or myself(LOL) to test out.Then we will really know...LOL



I couldn't agree more.. ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Stratic or VAN STALL 

with lomis, 6 1/2 foot


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Stratic or VAN STALL
> 
> with lomis, 6 1/2 foot



IMHO, Van Staal sucks.. heavy.. clunky.. Customer service is questionable ...sent mine back 2 times and they still couldn't get it right. Been too lazy to send it back for the 3rd time.

About the only good thing I can say about them is.. they seem sturdy and got good bling factor ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I recently had one of my rods rewrapped with these guides from Japan. They are hard to get, but WOW they RULE!!!










I still say my Stella is the best reel out there... That being said the best bang for the buck I would currently vote Symetre from Shimano... I have 4 of those and for the money I have yet to find another reel out there that will match it.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

thoes are a different type of Fuji concept guides.






L.R.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok,
First question! have you ever wrapped a rod?
Second question! do you know what the hell your talking about?

Everyone has the right to thier opinion, but it doesn't make it the right one.

A 6' rod, what are you bass fishing? Please IMX blanks and Titamium guides? If you want to spend stupid money then fine do it. I am just trying to educate the masses on rods, and pop the hipe bubble about what is realistic. If you listen great, if not your loss. Rods are personal, I like it one way, for a reason and others like it another for thier resaons. I build rods for me and not to sell to someone else for the simple fact that I can not get what I want for a reasonable price. sorry for my rant.

But if you want to advertise....... buy a bill board.....keep it off the forumn. 

I appreciate the non-biased opinion of all members, but not some infommercial. 

sorry, my 2 cents some my not appreciate it, but that is what PMs are for.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

All of this is good input. I will buy another rod and reel over the next few weeks. I am leaning towards a Daiwa Sol. Not sure on the rod. I think the rod selection will be more time consuming.

Joe


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

uglystick inshore, bad arsed rods that will take some serious abuse, and are pretty good given thier 39.99 price tag!


go for it Joe!


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

As far as spinning reels.. I am partial to Stradics.. but my girlfriend, about a year and 8 months ago who after fishing for a year or so decided to buy a couple of pflueger reels, they were inexpensive (about $60) and she never lubes them and barely spays them off. I of course told her to buy stradics, however she is quite independent. While we were in the keys over Christmas/New Years, the anti-reverse stopped working on one of them. I of course told her she should have listened, but I took it apart, cleaned and lubed it and it is working as good as new. I have to admit that it is just as smooth as my stradics. This finish has chipped off of a couple of places on them but I am really impressed with the reels. Especially since she really does not maintain them. I might consider buying one when I am ready to replace.
Mark


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

the best fishing reel on the market was the one i took out of curtis's garage it was right next to the beer fridge


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

i took one too and grabbed a beer for the road


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

$18.00 shimano ultralight  from wally World The pics tell the story!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I went down to my local tackle shop... T&R and was looking around asking a bunch of questions. BTW they are the ones who wrapped the new guides on my rod. While there they were showing me the new Star Plasma rods. What do you think? 

http://www.seastriker.com/starrods/starrods_files/page0017.htm

Hey Big Bass... bring that rod and reel down here and let me tie you into an 11lb bonefish or 15lb permit... ;D I got a hundred bucks that says that little combo will fail by the end of the day... ;D 

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

A hundred bucks I could buy five more of!!!! them


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> A hundred bucks I could buy five more of!!!! them


 ;D

So when should I book you for a trip?  ;D


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Diawa SS Whiskers 1300 "$89.00 almost anywhere, specially cabelas.com :" Berkley Lightning Rod, Hank Parker Edition, 6 footer med action "$45.00 almost anywhere same as above" 10 lb Stren Superbraid. This combo was fished in every tourney I fished last year and finaly won a Championship for me! Here are some pix of the products and the results.

AC


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Gotta love A good Plug...LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Those fish looks very tasty for cajun fish fry!....lol

I have a pflueger presidents, shimano stradics, fin-nor rods 7ft med. Heavy action rods and a st.croix 7ft med. Heavy rods. Those been a pretty good light combo's.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

AC,

What is your impression of the Daiwa Coastal? I have a brand new Quantum Cabo 21 (left hand) baitcaster for sale on eBay and want to replace it with the Coastal left hand.

The Whisker SS, what are your thoughts on that reel? Good and bad? 

Also why do you cast a shorter rod length? You mentioned a 6' Med. rod as your tackle. 

Cheers
Jan


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I added a Daiwa Sol 2500 (per Sam's recommendation) and St Croix Avid 7'6" Fast action to my arsemal today. I bought 2 other cheaper reels (Daiwa Black Widow 2500 and a Daiwa Regal Xi 2000 both on Ugly Stick 7' inshore rods. I bought the cheaper rods to compare and loan to other less experienced vistors that I take fishing.

I will test tomorrow. I think I am happy with the mix. 

Okuma v-40 on a euPro
Daiwa Sol 2500 St Croix Avid
Daiwa Black Widow 2500 Heavy action Ugly Stick
Daiwa Tiera 2000 Quatum Lite (who knows, it feels like a feather and I got it for $20)
Daiwa Regal Xi 2000 Ugly Stick medium action 2-piece

So far my arsenal costed about $850 and I have 5 sets. 

I am not partial to Daiwa but I shopped 6 bait shops today and handled 100+ reels. They just felt the best and each price point.

All have braid (mostly Powerpro green, some Suffix 6lbs yellow and Spiderwire 8lbs smoke) from 6 to 12 lbs and 1 spool of 30 lbs for the Okuma and the naughty Snook that live under docks.

Joe


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> I will test tomorrow. I think I am happy with the mix.
> 
> Okuma v-40 on a euPro
> Daiwa Sol 2500 St Croix Avid
> ...


Not fair the Sol will kick those other A$$ 



.. the Daiwa Coastal Baitcaster is a nice reel for $100.00.. so far it's holding up to my abuse.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> So far my arsenal costed about $850 and I have 5 sets.


  that's a great spread of rods and reels for a good cost!

Sadly I'll have to admit that my one medium poon rood cost almost that much! ;D

Has anyone had any experience with http://www.evolutionproductsinc.com/ I was at an open house for Gambler lures Friday night and talked to the folks from Evolution. I was impressed with the rods. I'm thinking of outfitting the skiff in a few months with a set...

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Has anyone had any experience with http://www.evolutionproductsinc.com/ I was at an open house for Gambler lures Friday night and talked to the folks from Evolution. I was impressed with the rods. I'm thinking of outfitting the skiff in a few months with a set...
> 
> Cheers
> Jan


I bought one not too long ago.. seem very sturdy.. but too darn heavy to be slinging arties all day.. if you live bait a lot then it's probably a good choice.
I ended up taking it back after 1 day of use.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

which rod did you get? from what I saw if I bought the rod based on the thickness of my Shimano rods I'd have a rod rated for nearly 2 the line thickness.  

Just finished reading this review... it seams to reflect what you mention...

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewlipperevolutionc701m.html


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> which rod did you get? from what I saw if I bought the rod based on the thickness of my Shimano rods I'd have a rod rated for nearly 2 the line thickness.
> 
> Just finished reading this review... it seams to reflect what you mention...
> 
> http://www.tackletour.com/reviewlipperevolutionc701m.html


The Solid Carbon one 

S701ML 7'0" 8-17 1/4-5/8 8mm $119.95

During the fight it was fine. I caught a few jacks on the beach with it. But when you're working your lure the weight gets to you after a while.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I have the whisker SS 2600's.  One I bought about 14 years ago on clearance for 60 bucks and it is still going strong.  I bought another one on clearance about 3 years ago and it quit oscillating when reeling it in.  Sent it to a Diawa qualified reel shop, and it still doesn't work.  Need to find a better repair shop. I bought 2 of the Diawa TDA spinners about 8 months ago and have been happy with them.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I spent 6 hours on the water today---The Daiwa Sol and St Croix Avid kicked a$$. I love this rod and reel.. I think I can hit a 5 gal bucket from 100 feet. AWESOME COMBO.

Joe


----------



## Biscaynenate (Dec 16, 2006)

Shimano Stradic 4000FH and a St. Croix Tidemaster 3 PC Rod.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I have to admit $370 for a rod and reel made me wonder if I drank too much or not enough. After fishing with it---I want a $320 rod and a $400 reel. Worth each penny. If you have never bought premuim gear----start now. It is so nice. Heck, the stuff I bought is middle of the road by $400-500.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

> AC,
> 
> What is your impression of the Daiwa Coastal? I have a brand new Quantum Cabo 21 (left hand) baitcaster for sale on eBay and want to replace it with the Coastal left hand.
> 
> ...


The coastal is a good reel. Im just set in my ways. I use the SS for spinning and the TD-HI for casting. I will be fishing the Diawa Coastal Rods this year. "sponsorship" they dont have a 6 footer 

I like the 6 footer because im constantly flipin, pitchin, dock fishin, mangroves etc. shorter rods make for a better waterline angle for getting that bait close to the water getting into those tight spots. I also have noticed over the years that reds in shallow in clear water are spooky at times. a carefully placed cast at or near water level will spook the fish less. They just dont see te lure coming. Im able to cast a 6 foot medium action rod as far as a 7 foot rod. so I like the action a 6 footer gives also. The ability to work the rod close to the surface twitching and sweeping the rod tip without it hitting the water is key to a short rod also.

Casting a short rod is kinda like playing pencils. You remember the game we all played breaking each others pencils in school. Some kid would find one of his fathers carpentry pencils wich were huge and bring it in challanging all of the #2 pencil crowd. He would break every pencil in short order. Then some Karate kid would step up with a #2 pencil and go right through the carpenters pencil like a hot knife through butter. Well the same physics and dynamics apply to casting a rod. Its all technique! Casting a 6 foot rod like a 7-6 rod just takes technique and practice. Once you understand how to cast a 6 foot rod you will also be SUPER on a 7.5 foot rod.

I hope this all helps, I wana see all yall catch fish till your nuts burst 

Thanks

AC


----------



## Funhog (Jan 12, 2007)

I also have used the Whisker series for many years. Mostly for live bait though. I probably have 4-5 1300s and 2 1600s. After spending 2 years casting jerbaits and other assorted arties up here in Jax, I broke down and bought a Stella and two Stradics. I just needed a smoother reel and one that had anti-reverse. I couldn't stand it when I would get hung up on an oyster bar. Trying to pop the lure free without the anti-reverse was really annoying. A minor issue when casting live bait on the West coast but a real issue when casting jigs over in Jax. 

At first I couldn't tell a difference between the Stella and the Stradics. After about 6 months though, I feel the Stella is a better reel. Plus the drag is water tight. It could be psyhological since it cost twice as much. Who knows. 

As for rods, I have 6 various Gloomis rods. Some I have owned for over 10 years. I am partial to the GL3 blank. Though I did break down and purchase a GLX rod. I still find myself reaching for my GL3 rods. I feel that the GL3's are plenty light and responsive without breaking the bank. My fav rod is the PR842S 7' 6-12. I actually have 2. I also like the PR 8400S for trout fishing. A nice super light rod. The Falcon 7.5' rods have also been found in my rod arsenal for a few years. I tend to like the extra fast action of the loomis blanks. I have tried serveral St Croix rods but for some reason do not like the action as much. Just personal preference.

One good story about Gloomis. My dad purchased a rod from them many many years ago. This is when they had IM6 blanks. I loved the rod. Well it finally delaminated and looked awful. So dad sent it in and they sent him a GL3 instead of the cheaper GL2 since the IM6 rod was not their lowest level rod and they had quit making them. I thought that was pretty cool. Plus I love the $50 no questions asked replacement policy.

Scott


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I just bought a G. Loomis PR 844S 7' GLX and St. Croix Avid 7'6". I put a Daiwa Sol 2500 on the GLX and my Daiwa Tierra on the St. Croix Avid. Fishing is addictive. :


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> I just bought a G. Loomis PR 844S 7' GLX and St. Croix Avid 7'6". I put a Daiwa Sol 2500 on the GLX and my Daiwa Tierra on the St. Croix Avid. Fishing is addictive. :



PR 844S 7' GLX .. great jigging rod....super light! you'll love it.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I use a few different set ups...all spinning rod and reel combo's...I have a quantum boca, with boca rod mh 7', awesome combo!! I have 3 quantum catalysts set ups with star 7' mh teramar inshore rods two 40pti and one 30pti and the last one is a laguna 4000 with a falcon m rod that my wife uses alot. I love quantum, smooth and very reliable, and great customer service and they send you new reels to replace broken ones. I want to move up to the STella network.


----------



## pg6922 (Jan 16, 2007)

I really like my G Loomis 7' IMX 8-17lb with a Stella 2500...but my favorite rod is a 7' 8-15lb Fenwick HMG its about $70 and super light. Although it took me a while to get used to the Stella, I have to give the my vote for OKUMA Epixor and Inspira 30 series reels. I have put my Okumas through so much, and they hold up very well. I will throw in the Abu Garcia Cardinal 802 that I bought my wife, that is a really sweet reel.

BTW, I have broken every GLoomis I have ever owned...of course they were replaced, but the higher end graphites do not hold up well to nicks and dings. 

My fishing buddies really like the Quantum reels. Specifically the Boca and Cabo reels.

I had a 7' 6" Loomis IMX and truly hated it, I cannot even imagine an 8' rod. I bought the longer rod thinking it would be my dream rod. I lost alot of accuracy and it ended up actually breaking on a cast. For distance, the longer rod gets you there, but if you are sight casting to a fish, you will be reaching for a shorter more accurate rod...IMHO.


PG


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

In terms of rods, I have been using 7' star rods for a very long time with no problems.  One of them finally died on me a while ago when the guides basically fell apart from corrosion.  But that rods was heavily used and 16 years old.  I got a Karma Mojo rod that is 7'8" in ML.  THat is a sweet rod.  THeir website is not updated though.  I also have two 7'9" Loomis greenwaters on the way and I expect those to perform as well.  THinking about putting a couple of Daiwa Tierra on them.  After casting my Karma rod with unweighted jerk baits a long way, I decided the longer rods are no of a problem and the extra distance is nice.  Most of an angler's casting accuracy is his/her own fault  whether it be in the back swing, follow through, line release etc.  Or probably a bigger problem most likely is getting all excited seeing that tailing redfish, bonefish, or permit and then trying to make the cast. The rod is only exaggerating the anglers movement.  Like swinging a golf club.  Shorter clubs are easier to hit straighter.  It jsut doesn't matter much to us because we  have a line attached to what we are throwing out.  ANd we are not chasing our baits all over the place like you would chase your ball on botched golf shots.  THe cast is just MUCCHHHHHHHH easier to execute than the golf swing though but they are similar in movement and faults.  Also, some rods may be more forgiving just like some golf clubs and fly rods.  A short rod will be more accurate especially up near mangroves and docks where the shorter rod will be easier to work, but not as far a caster. 

 We all have different tastes, but it is fun trying out the different flavors.


----------

